# Anorexia in Hollywood



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 16, 2006)

I just saw this pic of Kate Bosworth. It makes me sick to just look at it. Why would anyone do that to themselves? Her legs are just awful, all bony and no thighs. She used to be so pretty when she was trim and muscular (like in Blue Crush). it makes me sad b/c some young girls actually want to be like this and stars only encourage it.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 16, 2006)

yea i agree with you totally. And to think that she's also the spokesmodel for revlon too- that's gotta be a greater reason for young ones to follow in her footsteps...


----------



## jeannette (Feb 16, 2006)

It makes me sad...the celebrities are under so much pressure to remain skinny, and everytime they put on a little weight they get laughed at for packing on the pounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bah things should change!


----------



## KMFH (Feb 16, 2006)

I want to post in [some] of their defenses. Im a small person, 85lbs and 5'2" (the exact weight and height all the papers said mary kate was), and I've had people telling me Im anorexic my whole life, and Im soooo not, nor bulimic either.  Im not saying that theres not a problem with that kinda shit in hollywood, although in most cases its probably coke (a la lindsey lohan), but who is the general public to say that someone is sick.  I mean, these girls are in the industry not just for their talents, mostly cause they're pretty and skinny and have that 'ideal' moviestar/model look.  I just hate seeing these small framed, small boned girls pinpointed cause they look thin. 
 Oh, and my legs look just like that if not worse, as does my chest plate, as do my arms. . .


----------



## jeannette (Feb 16, 2006)

You definitely have a point there. I have a friend in school who is naturally skinny, and she gets comments like "your bones are poking out everywhere! Stop dieting!". But the thing is, she's naturally skinny! 

That said though, the original poster made reference to Kate being trim (but not skinny) in Blue Crush, so she's probably not naturally thin (which was what you were referring to).


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah kate bosworth did NOT look like that in Blue crush. she actually had some meat on her.  I dont know why so many actresses go through this skinny stage like lindsay lohan, nicole richie, and so much more.  Like they have so much money they can buy food right? like come on all I see these girls doing is shopping.  I rarely see them eating something except drinking a starbucks mocha coffee or whatever.  People like Kate are so beautiful I dont see why they do this to themselves its not worth it, its so unhealthy and its unattractive.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 16, 2006)

yea but theres a difference between being naturally skinny and going puposely skinny. Like many have said already, Kate so did not look like that in blue crush and so to see her that thin now just shows she has been dieting in some form and taken it to the extreme. It sadens me to see someone who was so healthy looking before turn into a skelton almost!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I agree with the lot of you but I do think Kate Bosworth is a bad example, as from what I read/ heard etc etc she actually had to beef up for blue crush so maybe she is naturally skinny... a better example I think is Nicole Richie... she's wayyyyyy thinner and she used to be rather chunky, naturally... I hate what hollywood does to people... It's sickening...


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMEFH* 
_I want to post in [some] of their defenses. Im a small person, 85lbs and 5'2" (the exact weight and height all the papers said mary kate was), and I've had people telling me Im anorexic my whole life, and Im soooo not, nor bulimic either.  Im not saying that theres not a problem with that kinda shit in hollywood, although in most cases its probably coke (a la lindsey lohan), but who is the general public to say that someone is sick.  I mean, these girls are in the industry not just for their talents, mostly cause they're pretty and skinny and have that 'ideal' moviestar/model look.  I just hate seeing these small framed, small boned girls pinpointed cause they look thin. 
 Oh, and my legs look just like that if not worse, as does my chest plate, as do my arms. . ._

 
I understand where you are coming from.  My sister was a size zero until she got pregnant at 27.  There ARE naturally thin people.  She could eat a whole box of Reese's minatures  (Remember back in the early 80's when they came in a double layer box?...I am showing my age) and not gain a pound, meanwhile I was six years younger than her and could never wear her hand me downs because they had been altered to fit her.  She was miserable! She hated being so thin.  (I know...don't we wish!)

Anyway, I do disagree with you when you say "I mean, these girls are in the industry not just for their talents, mostly cause they're pretty and skinny and have that 'ideal' moviestar/model look."   The vast majority of the famous women who are looking anorexic today were not that thin a year or two ago.  I do NOT believe that they are naturally skinny.  Honestly, I can not understand how anyone can find that skeletal look attractive! Even naturally thin women do not look as "drawn" and emaciated as some of these startlets!  For instance, I do believe that Paris Hilton is natually thin.  She is super skinny, but her face looks NORMAL!  While Nicole Ritchie and Lindsey Lohan looked ill when they were SO skinny.  Not that I am a huge fan of Lindsey, but I have an 8 year old daughter that absolutely adores her.  I was really disappointed to see such a BEAUTIFUL girl turn into the sickly woman she was.  I am so pleased that she has put on weight and gone back to a darker hair color.  I mean she was such a knock out!  I totally wanted her haircolor and her body was to die for!!!  My husband's eyes about popped out of his head when we took my daughter to see Herbie.  As that goes, my husband also says he always thought the Olsen twins were going to be so hot and he thinks they are dog ugly now.  Anyway, that is just my long winded 2 cents!


----------



## pucci (Feb 17, 2006)

These girls are too skinny and made to be sex objects. They need to put more girls like Scarlett Johanson in the movies so more average sized girls don't feel so alienated. I know what it's like to be taunted for being so slim, I was all through highschool, but the reality is it does not represent a broad spectrum of society.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_I just saw this pic of Kate Bosworth. It makes me sick to just look at it. Why would anyone do that to themselves? Her legs are just awful, all bony and no thighs. She used to be so pretty when she was trim and muscular (like in Blue Crush). it makes me sad b/c some young girls actually want to be like this and stars only encourage it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
though i agree that she is too thin for my liking, she actually GAINED weight to play the character in blue crush, like 25 lbs or something, since she had to look muscular. honestly, some people just are very thin naturally...girls need to recognize that they're not them, and that they need to tune into what their bodies need.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 18, 2006)

cocaine is a hell of a drug

obviously - look she has no ninny's. thats a huge telltale sign. my girl's "partying" wayyy too much.


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that celebs are so overpolished nowadays --I tivo'd "The Jewel of the Nile" with Kathleen Turner which was made in like 1985 and <gasp> she is actually a "Normal" size and her teeth are perfect she's not "perfect" in all ways like celebs now are expected to be.  I think the overly thin look is a damned if you do and damned if you don't kind of thing, they are "anorexic or they are perfect" and the press changes its attitude depending on the picture.   I used to be a 3 and get called anorexic, then age 26 hit and I just got old and chubbier, lol!


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 19, 2006)

Come to think of it I think I remember reading that interview with Kate where she talked about how it was really hard for her to gain weight for Blue Crush, and that she's naturally very slim. 
As for myself I'm naturally skinny, and besides that was very ill when I was going through high school. I have Crohn's Disease and anyone who knows anything about Crohn's knows that it can turn you into a bone-rack in very short time. I had a horrible time with getting flack from people who assumed that i was anorexic, and even had random girls coming up to me and telling me that I need to eat more. As if there aren't other reasons for being skinny than having an eating disorder!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 19, 2006)

I totally agree that some people are just naturally skinny. (Hell, I'm 5'10, 115 lbs. I eat like an absolute pig and I just don't gain weight. Neither did my mother, til she had kids. I have been asked if I'm anorexic as well.) But the extent of some of these gals weight loss is not genetic. I don't care what anyone says, in that pic Kate is not healthy at all. And while she did beef up for blue crush she never looked like this before. Just my two cents! If a person wants to starve themselves to death, that's their business. it just bugs me that Hollywood projects this image. I mean, can't we just all be healthy??


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_Come to think of it I think I remember reading that interview with Kate where she talked about how it was really hard for her to gain weight for Blue Crush, and that she's naturally very slim. 
As for myself I'm naturally skinny, and besides that was very ill when I was going through high school. I have Crohn's Disease and anyone who knows anything about Crohn's knows that it can turn you into a bone-rack in very short time. I had a horrible time with getting flack from people who assumed that i was anorexic, and even had random girls coming up to me and telling me that I need to eat more. As if there aren't other reasons for being skinny than having an eating disorder!_

 
That had to be awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course it is possible to be skinny from disease or sickness. We should keep that in mind before labeling people as anorexic. However, I doubt Kate has any disease.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_cocaine is a hell of a drug

obviously - look she has no ninny's. thats a huge telltale sign. my girl's "partying" wayyy too much._

 

Lol! That cracked me up. Her boobs are gross. I will never diet cuz I don't want to loose my gals.


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Lol! That cracked me up. Her boobs are gross. I will never diet cuz I don't want to loose my gals._

 
lol, that's what i say to myself everytime i consider dieting!!


----------



## nphernetton (Feb 23, 2006)

I also am a very tiny woman.  5'4 and 95lbs...I've never dieted or anything like that...I can out eat most of my guy friends...I just have the genetics that make me super skinny.

As for kate, everyone keeps saying "she didnt look like that in blue crush"...well, blue crush was when she really first put in the public eye...but what about how she looked BEFORE blue crush?  I am genuinley asking because I dont know, and I'm at work so I cant really research it...but is it possible that she was tiny before the movie and put weight ON just for blue crush?


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2006)

i think it's really sad that people look up to these stars so much that they'd actually do that to themselves just to be like them.

i also find it tragic that what most people don't realize is that it's very unhealthy, and being so thin is actually painful both on a physical and emotional level. 

i'm not quite as thin as kate looks in that picture, but i'm considered severely underweight. any kind of illness, even a common cold, is dangerous for me to catch and i'm pretty much without any energy at all for at least a week. 

i've been asked by people i don't even know if i was anorexic or bulemic. it kind of sucks when you walk down the street and people just stare, and some even have the audacity to make comments.

i just think it's sad because especially young girls think that being slightly overweight is just terrible, mostly becuase they get picked on and made fun of. but there's an opposite end of that spectrum, because people like me get made fun of just as much. it's sickening that hollywood promotes this as well because being underweight is obviously not healthy and is VERY hazardous...i'm sorry, but i'd much rather be 20 pounds overweight and healthy than the position i'm in now.

hollywood was better when ladies like marilyn and betty grable promoted a healthy, curvy body with some meat on it.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Lol! That cracked me up. Her boobs are gross. I will never diet cuz I don't want to loose my gals._

 
haha...


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i think it's really sad that people look up to these stars so much that they'd actually do that to themselves just to be like them.

i also find it tragic that what most people don't realize is that it's very unhealthy, and being so thin is actually painful both on a physical and emotional level. 

i'm not quite as thin as kate looks in that picture, but i'm considered severely underweight. any kind of illness, even a common cold, is dangerous for me to catch and i'm pretty much without any energy at all for at least a week. 

i've been asked by people i don't even know if i was anorexic or bulemic. it kind of sucks when you walk down the street and people just stare, and some even have the audacity to make comments.

i just think it's sad because especially young girls think that being slightly overweight is just terrible, mostly becuase they get picked on and made fun of. but there's an opposite end of that spectrum, because people like me get made fun of just as much. it's sickening that hollywood promotes this as well because being underweight is obviously not healthy and is VERY hazardous...i'm sorry, but i'd much rather be 20 pounds overweight and healthy than the position i'm in now.

hollywood was better when ladies like marilyn and betty grable promoted a healthy, curvy body with some meat on it._

 
I'm so sorry hun!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 26, 2006)

Its such a sad disease. My step-sister had it when she was a teenager. As a result she looks very un-developed. She has the body of a 12 year old but is actually 20. Her bones are very brittle, and she says that her teeth, nails, and hair have never gone back to regular. I'm just glad she has recovered. But its a constant struggle for her.


----------

